# UK Spouse Visa - Financial Question



## Xarain (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

I originally posted some general questions a couple of months back, but now as we get closer & closer to applying for our visa, I'm starting to worry over the financial aspect of it.

I currently earn roughly near £21k a year, which breaks down to around £1.6k a month. My current costs of living alone are roughly £700 each month, which gives me me around £600+ free each month after tax. (£900+ before tax) Due to this, I usually have a consistent £2-3k in my bank at all times, and I have several months worth of bank statements upto this date to prove it.

As of a couple of days ago, I booked and planned out another trip to see my wife in the States in April, as it's her birthday then. However I didn't take in account of the amount of money I'm going to need to withdraw from my account over this month. _(ie. rent in advance for April, TV License renewal, Winter Gas bill.. etc)_ After all of these deductions, I'm probably only going to have around £1k or less in my bank account by the time I get my bank statement at the end of April. We intended to apply for her UK Spouse Visa at the beginning of May, meaning my most recent bank statement provided with the application would be the one from April, showing only £1k or less in my account. Due to missing a vital piece of documentation which won't reach me until the end of April, we cannot apply any sooner than this.

My question is, despite several months of bank statements dating back to August 2011 that show a consistent £2k-3k in my bank account, will presenting my most recent statement that shows a balance of less than £1k hurt our application in any way? If so, how should we remedy this? It's killing us to be apart from each other, we'd rather not have to wait a further 2-3 more months _(for my statements to show a reasonable balance again)_ after May before we can even apply..

If it helps, I can gather as much evidence regarding funds being spent on my trip to the US next month as possible. I'm also hoping the fact that I've been able to afford multiple trips to the US over the past year _(I kept my flight itineraries/boarding passes.. etc from previous trips as evidence)_ will also go in my favour. I can't help but worry though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Xarain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I originally posted some general questions a couple of months back, but now as we get closer & closer to applying for our visa, I'm starting to worry over the financial aspect of it.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't worry too much about your finances. The fact that your balance is low after your trip to US is understandable. Just attach a note to your latest statement pointing out why it is so, and append a few receipts from your trip like air fare and big-ticket items. UKBA asks for up to 6 months' worth of bank statement so that they can see a pattern of consistent income going in regularly - temporary fluctuations should not cause undue alarm.

Otherwise your financial resources look sufficient. If you have any savings, and if your wife can bring her savings to UK, all this will help.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

no sure if this helps, but when i applied (successfully) for my spouse visa, my english wife didn't have much money, nor did she have steady income.
i included her bank statements, but also got a letter from her parents stating that they would support us should we need it as well as their bank statements.. 
this seemed to do the trick. 
hope this was helpful. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Xarain (Feb 15, 2012)

Joppa - Thanks again for the information. I will definitely be sure to include all possible receipts of any large costs spent towards the vacation, along with a detailed note to explain these costs. The fact that my statements show a steady income up until this point definitely does make me feel a bit better about it. Still, a lot of funds will be spent on other things too over the next month, such as renewing my ridiculously costly TV License, my even more costly Winter gas bill, and the fact I have to pay April's rent in advance this month due to the fact I'm going to be away most of next month. Will this be an issue too?

sgaldo - Thanks for the good wishes, I really appreciate it. Sadly my family is really small, I do not have a parent who I can depend on for financial support, as my mother is currently unemployed. The only person in my family who gets a high income, is my grandfather & his pension. (he gets a lot for it) But, I don't think it would be reasonable for me to request a letter of support from him though.  Besides, I can't see UKBA being overly happy about having him support me with his pension, I think. Thanks anyway for the advice though! I really do appreciate it.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Xarain said:


> The only person in my family who gets a high income, is my grandfather & his pension. (he gets a lot for it) But, I don't think it would be reasonable for me to request a letter of support from him though.  Besides, I can't see UKBA being overly happy about having him support me with his pension, I think. Thanks anyway for the advice though! I really do appreciate it.


youre welcome, i wish i could be of more help. i know what you and your wife are going through. 
as for your grandfather, if you did ask for a letter from him, it would only be back up financial support for the UKBA to see... we never needed money from my wife's parents. at any rate, you know your situation better than i do... just wanted to add my 2 cents (pence?) since everyone on here is so helpful.
again mate, good luck. we're rooting for you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Xarain said:


> Joppa - Thanks again for the information. I will definitely be sure to include all possible receipts of any large costs spent towards the vacation, along with a detailed note to explain these costs. The fact that my statements show a steady income up until this point definitely does make me feel a bit better about it. Still, a lot of funds will be spent on other things too over the next month, such as renewing my ridiculously costly TV License, my even more costly Winter gas bill, and the fact I have to pay April's rent in advance this month due to the fact I'm going to be away most of next month. Will this be an issue too?


No I don't think so. They are part of your regular outgoings and you have to pay them whether you are on your own or with your spouse. UKBA are more interested in your income than your outgoings, and you do meet the requirement.


----------

